# 13 year old golden just keeps pacing the floor



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi All.

Well the other day my Tara did not look right kept panting & her tail looked like it was tucked underneath her. she just did not look herself.
I noticed yesterday she was just pacing & not sitting down at all. and when she did she just fell down on her back rump. & her front paw was like twitching & shaking alittle.

I called the vet & got them to come over to me as I would have had trouble getting her in the car. her temp was fine & breathing. she gave her a pain shot of Norocarp. & then she gave me some Tablets to put her on Rimadly one a day when needed. she had that this morning.

But all she has been doing near all morning is pacing around. havent seen her sit down. She seems ok at getting up small steps. But I think her problem is sitting down. Im trying to collect a urine sample now to take to the vets.
I think it must be her hips or something. she just does not sit down. its awfull seeing her just pace about ive been trying to get her to sit but she wont. I know she is 13 & its just all come on so quick.

Im just so worried


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

As her human you know something is amiss so I think a trip to the vet is in order. A urine and stool sample and probably a blood work up should be done. She is surely telling you something I just have no idea what it could be. Better to err on the side of caution. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Oakleys dad. yes will get that sample really soon off to the vets & as you say Blood work to be done. Something is not right.

Thanks for repling. I will keep you posted


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wonder if is some type of seizure. If it is a type of seizure it can be fixed with meds if needed. The reason I say that is because after a seizure Beau paces for hours and is unsteady on his feet when he goes to sit down. Some of his seizures he has just seemed out of it and just twitched. 
Here is the website for seizures and maybe there is something on there that discribes her symptoms. http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/site_map.htm

Does she seem like she is in pain and is that why the vet gave her the rimadyl? Has she had any hip problems before?


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Carol

No she has no hip problem. But Im thinking as she is 13 maybe its some arthritis. she gets about ok. I just went in the pool area with them trying to get some urine from her. she just plonked herself down for about 5 mins then got up. Looks like she is having trouble laying down. as she just falls down on her behind.

The vet mentioned yesterday it felt thick around on the side of her hips. Im just hoping its not a mass there. She has been on light biscuits for ages as she has always been abit on the heavy side.

I will read the link you sent me Thanks so much.
Well I thought yesterday she looked like she was in pain thats why the vet gave her Rimadyl. I was thinking arthritis


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It may just be arthritis and I hope it is. Is she on some gloucosamine and chondrotin?


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

yes I do have her on that. Im going to take her to the vet tomoorow & get blood work done. Have to see what going on. Such a worry.

My other poor Boy Bronco is coming up 14 in sept. he finds it har to get up at time. but fine once he is up.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Doreen

I just sent you another email. I see you are here now so thought I would jump in and see how things are.

I am just sick over this. Oh, it is the worst isnt it? I just want to find out now!! How soon will you have all the info? I know, I am pushing but I am just anxious waiting.

How are Bronco and Monty..are they showing concern for her at all? Usually they know.

Love ya so much
Vic


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Vic.

Are they showing concern what Monty & Bronco . NO !! they are still themselves LOL. they dont know whats going on. I dont even think those 2 have noticed anything.

I will let you know whats happnes tomoorow after Ive been to the vets.

Thanks snorrs xx


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

These old guys cause us a lot of anguish! Pacing and not sitting/lying down could be so many things. Arthritis doesn't usually come on so badly so quickly. Pain, or pressure in the chest or abdomen making it difficult to breath will have a dog pacing and panting. If one of my dogs was behaving like Tara, I might ask for chest and abdominal x-rays as well as blood work if the vet didn't find anything obviously wrong with her back legs/hips/knees. Just plonking down can be a sign of lack of energy combined with pain...just too much effort. Is she eating OK, more slowly, with less enthusiasm?

Poor girl, I hope for your sake as much as hers you get some answers. It's much easier to deal with a known problem.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Cams Mom.

yes your right Arthritis would not come on that quick. she was fine to just a couple of days back. when I first noticed it thought It was from the Air force from the firing Range as she hates the noise. But you know she does not look heself from he tail going between her legs.
she was ok for about 5 mins this morning trying to play.

But she is still just pacing about. so muct be some kind of pain some where. she is getting up liitle steps ok Tara loves her bed thats why I know there is something wrong. yes I will ask him to do all teh Tests tomoorow & find out whats happening.

hate seeing them in pain. Thanks for your help


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will say a prayer that it is something that will be minor.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi snores

Yes, I will be praying for something minor as well.

Monty and Bronco are too funny..not noticing a thing. I guess Monty is too busy jumping in the pool!

Kiss tara for me ok?

Will catch up with you soon
Love us


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Vic

Yes that is so right haha. Of Monty & Bronco. Who could think of swimming in the middle of winter Thanks for your prayers xx


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh gosh Doreen, I'm so sorry to be reading this. Something is up, what a worry. Oh how I wish they could talk to us and tell us what's hurting.

I'll be looking for an update...


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Absent of xrays and such, have them check for tick born illness, they can pop up like this. One day fine, next day not and the illness can be in the system for a long time before you see symptoms.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

X rays might be needed. When my 10 year old Taya paced and couldn't lay down. (and when she did she kept herself up on her elbows), she was in obvious pain. The vet kept giving her pain pills. When we took xrays, there sat a softball sized tumor on her spleen. She was bleeding a little from the tumor--hence the pain and tenderness in that area. 

Long story short, we did immediate surgery. She's enjoying life again.

Her pacing and huffing and puffing and stomach aches and vomiting for months were this tumor...so xrays could be good.

Not that I want to worry you more--just offering my experience. Hope all is well soon for you both...


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hoping he is feeling better soon. If it is arthritiis, is it possible it's the unseasonal cool weather Queeensland is having? Praying for your boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Cam's Mom said:


> Pain, or pressure in the chest or abdomen making it difficult to breath will have a dog pacing and panting. If one of my dogs was behaving like Tara, I might ask for chest and abdominal x-rays as well as blood work if the vet didn't find anything obviously wrong with her back legs/hips/knees. Just plonking down can be a sign of lack of energy combined with pain...just too much effort. Is she eating OK, more slowly, with less enthusiasm?


I agree with Cam's mom - My first thought when I saw this post was to wonder if abdominal X-Rays should be done, followed by chest X-Rays.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Has she had bowel movements during this time? Did the vet check her anal glands?

When I read your first post, I thought maybe it was thunderphobia. I wonder if it could be the gun fire. Has that continued or did it stop after the first day that she was showing symptoms?


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Doreen

Just checking in. Seeing if there is an update. Will check back later


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I just heard Doreen. I will be praying for Tara. I hate to hear news like this. All the dawgies are praying!!! I will check back.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Count me in among those recommending X-rays of the abdomen and a sonogram as well. We went through the exact same scenerio with our 13.5 yo golden 5 years ago.....hemangiosarcoma. The symptoms came on overnight. 

Good positive thoughts are coming your way.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Count me in among those recommending X-rays of the abdomen and a sonogram as well. We went through the exact same scenerio with our 13.5 yo golden 5 years ago.....hemangiosarcoma. The symptoms came on overnight.
> 
> Good positive thoughts are coming your way.


 
Dang, I hate to hear that. I am so sorry about your baby. OH..why do they have to get older? 

Heartbreaking.

It "could" be something minor right?


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks all for your feedback. I will answer you all soon. have to be at the vets at 9am. so I will ask alot of questions. I have not seen a bowel movement yet.

yes Im thinking it could be something in her stomach as well. I will try keep hopeful. But I know with her age it could be a number of Things.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Count me in among those recommending X-rays of the abdomen and a sonogram as well. We went through the exact same scenerio with our 13.5 yo golden 5 years ago.....hemangiosarcoma. The symptoms came on overnight.
> 
> Good positive thoughts are coming your way.


Hi Dallas Gold.

Thanks for your reply. Oh sorry to hear what you went through. I will have to research that Name . Sorry you had to go through that. yes it just came on so quick. With Tara you could see she was not well by her Tail. Looked like she was scared the way she was holding her Tail.

I will let you know when I hear any more. Thanks for you good thoughts:wave:


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

gold4me said:


> I just heard Doreen. I will be praying for Tara. I hate to hear news like this. All the dawgies are praying!!! I will check back.


Thanks for you kind words


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry that Tara is not feeling well. We will keep her in our prayers.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

PJD001 said:


> Hoping he is feeling better soon. If it is arthritiis, is it possible it's the unseasonal cool weather Queeensland is having? Praying for your boy.


 
Hello there PJDoo1.

Yes I was thinking the cold. But she is able to walk about ok. So we shall see. Thanks for your Prayers thou


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Tara seems abit happier this morning & is playing with Monty & barking. Cant give her any Brekky this morning. we shall see what happens at the vets. Fingers crossed


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Been 'round a while, but we've not met. I'd just like to send our prayers your way too. I hope the vet visit today finds an easy fix for your girl.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Good luck today Doreen. Not sure what time it is there but I guess the Vet visit is soon? Hope it's nothing serious - does sound like she's in pain darn it. 

This forum is so big - I didn't know you were here! We've chatted long time ago - I was JsMom then. :wavey:


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Good luck today Doreen. Not sure what time it is there but I guess the Vet visit is soon? Hope it's nothing serious - does sound like she's in pain darn it.
> 
> This forum is so big - I didn't know you were here! We've chatted long time ago - I was JsMom then. :wavey:


Hello Js Mom

How are you. Long time no see. havent been on here for awhile. Yes I took her over the vets at 9am they keep her there till later till thye get blood e.t.c.
I will let you know what happens Thank you:wavey:


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Been 'round a while, but we've not met. I'd just like to send our prayers your way too. I hope the vet visit today finds an easy fix for your girl.


Hello there Paula.
Nice to meet you. Thank you for your prayers


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi snores

just checking in before work. I can check the computer from there and will frequently.

So Tara is there now...just a waiting game now heh? I am so happy she is feeling better this morning though..that is a good sign yes?

Keep positive thoughts.
Love ya
Vic


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

mybuddy said:


> Hi snores
> 
> just checking in before work. I can check the computer from there and will frequently.
> 
> ...


Hi Vic

Thanks for checking in. is it your birthday today ????


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

pstttt....it's Vic's birthday :listen:

We love good signs


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> pstttt....it's Vic's birthday :listen:
> 
> We love good signs


yes I just saw your video haha. I just sent her a monkey gramme


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey! I know you guys are talking about me!!

Hmmmm....I saw something on facebook..wonder who that was!!!! hmmmmmm

monkey gram heh? going to check that out..I can only imagine! hahaha

Hey, last day at crazy school! I am here now and looking at the clock. I only have exactly 120 minutes of teaching left and then never have to teach here again. It is such a good feeling!!!!!!

back to business...heard anything about Tara?


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

mybuddy said:


> Hey! I know you guys are talking about me!!
> 
> Hmmmm....I saw something on facebook..wonder who that was!!!! hmmmmmm
> 
> ...


 
yes we are talking about you haha.
I see some naughty girl put up a happy Birthday vic in Chit chat::

No news yet. I will let you know soon as I hear ok. Oh I did not know you were leaving that Job ??? So whats happens now ???
Oh NOt long left at the job now then.


----------

